# Stay Centered and Balanced… stay relaxed, but not too relaxed



## Xue Sheng (Aug 7, 2017)

And don’t forget to think about not thinking about it….

Stay Centered and Balanced… stay relaxed, but not too relaxed - blog post


----------

